# We have been in a redesign mode



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Huge dollars are being spent on our new site.. We have decided to design our e mail blast that are sent out weekly. This helps keep the IT guys on target/ dead lines. What do you think about our approach?
S&K PrintShop - eBlasts and Customer Friendly Flyers


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I would do a column for offer expiration date for a customer who wants to just look at the sales. Unless only the most recently flyer has unexpired sales. Someone has to be pretty motivated to keep opening all of the flyers. For me on my iPhone it would be a pain because it would keep opening new windows etc. But if anything it will help for SEO...continually updating your site.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

skdave said:


> Huge dollars are being spent on our new site.. We have decided to design our e mail blast that are sent out weekly. This helps keep the IT guys on target/ dead lines. What do you think about our approach?
> S&K PrintShop - eBlasts and Customer Friendly Flyers


Seems very easy to use. I like the ability to change the pricing etc. Very clever and the flyer's look good. I agree this is not mobile friendly, but I don't foresee anyone using them all.

Question(s) how often do prices change? Is there a general shipping price list?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

battman2036 said:


> Seems very easy to use. I like the ability to change the pricing etc. Very clever and the flyer's look good. I agree this is not mobile friendly, but I don't foresee anyone using them all.
> 
> Question(s) how often do prices change? Is there a general shipping price list?


We hold the price for a long time,
Shipping cost is based on the size of the order.


----------



## battman2036 (Jan 20, 2014)

well everything we've ordered through you has been more than reasonable and a great product. I'll be looking through these.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank you foe the nice comment. We learn everyday.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Dave, looks like money well spent. I like what I see, especially the flyers for customer use. Gonna have to give them a try )


----------



## Matchless Print (Jun 5, 2015)

Your website looks very nice and professional. Well done


----------

